# furniture conversion - can i do this?



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

this is on sale on craigslist for 50$
i think it would make a cool viv for arboreal geckos.
I'd need to fiberglass or epoxy the inside, i think. 
What else should i be considering?

and more importantly I need to convince my husband i need a 50$ curio cabinet to make into a gecko cage.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

one thing i would consider is how will you light this? its going to be pretty hard to get everything lit unless you consider lighting on the sides.


----------



## evilhorde (Aug 28, 2011)

You will certainly need to seal the wood on the inside. In my cabinet the doors distort from the humidity. A lot of people make wooden fishtanks, I would recommend googling up some 'wooden fishtank diy' and seal it the same way.

Is it glass on four sides or three?


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

evilhorde said:


> You will certainly need to seal the wood on the inside. In my cabinet the doors distort from the humidity. A lot of people make wooden fishtanks, I would recommend googling up some 'wooden fishtank diy' and seal it the same way.
> 
> Is it glass on four sides or three?


looks like all 4 you can see the grille on the right side and that would make me think there is glass there. does glass matter with this stuff? like would one type of glass tend to fog more or anything like that?


----------



## gnod (Sep 12, 2011)

wow... that would be an insane looking set up if you can get it work as others have suggested.
like a little section of a forest, right in the middle, or more like a corner of your living room.


----------



## gosaspursm (Mar 12, 2011)

I did something very similar recently. Take a peek at it

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/71898-my-first-build.html


----------



## gosaspursm (Mar 12, 2011)

I will attempt to post some updated photos this evening to show you what the final product looks like a year into growing. 

I enjoy the cabinet quite a bit and it is one heck of a conversation starter when people enter my apartment.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

It can be done sure.

Good lighting will give you at least 2ft where you can grow most plants, 3ft for lower light plants.

The bottom portion you can either just have some major hardscape, big pieces of driftwood etc OR position the tank so it receives lots of natural light. You can grow p. scandens and other similar climbers with just natural light. Ensure it's not directly in the sun though.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Goaspur, I love that conversion! Please post photos of it now! 


I Am thinking since gecko need less wet than frogs, it's probably good I am a gecko girl, I am thinking this will be for my first crested gecko. I am worried about ventilation and lighting and my skill level with tools. I think I will need to make the top screen. Geckos need ventilation.

I could light the sides or alternatively place the viv in the living room where it could get ambient light from the windows.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Coating the inside with marine epoxy will suffice as a water barrier. just remove the glass and paint it on all the inside surfaces. 
Maybe you can install some smaller T5 bulbs or LED strips running up and down on the wooden supports closest to you so they would be hidden from view but will be able to light the entire tank.
As for decor, something like a stand-alone tree with a rock base would look nice since your conversion is view-able from most sides. I forgot the thread but someone made a faux tree from epiweb with a rock base too.
I would also do a top conversion. Screening the top and placing a smaller spotlight for night lighting and showcase lighting would be nice. i would also mount a computer fan to blow fresh air into the enclosure. That way you can keep the sides all glass.

GOOOOD LUCK AND HAVE FUN!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

Maybe replace one of the glass panels with wood (sealed) and use that as the base for a background, you can drill ventilation holes at random intervals, say every 12 inches and attach a small fan from behind so it isn't visible inside the vivarium. Then obviously have a mesh top.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Maybe replace one of the glass panels with wood (sealed) and use that as the base for a background, you can drill ventilation holes at random intervals, say every 12 inches and attach a small fan from behind so it isn't visible inside the vivarium. Then obviously have a mesh top.


this is a really good idea. I think you need to come over and help me build it.


----------



## gosaspursm (Mar 12, 2011)

Okay, a little more about the conversion I did. 

My cabinet was very similar to yours to begin with. Overall it is in the shape of a diamond with the back two walls being covered in mirrored glass. I initially cut plexiglass and siliconed it together to form a "tub" in both the bottom and top vivarium. This served to hold substrate as well as water. I then then took styrofoam and siliconed it directly to the mirror. It was then carved, covered in sanded grout and finally painted. 

For ventilation I drilled holes into the top of the cabinet (out of sight) and covered them in screen. For misting of the top vivarium, I took a home humidifier, attached a hose to it and then drilled a hole into the top of the cabinet where said hose now enters. I covered it all in spanish moss, so no one is the wiser.  

I did not seal the wood any further than the stain/lacquer that was originally on it. Although many will advise you to seal it further.... in all honesty it is not completely necessary for a gecko cage. A PDF enclosure would be a different story. My geckos are kept at around 60% humidity and the wood has shown no warping/cracking/etc.... thus far. It has been over a year..

Difficulties with the conversion mainly lied in sealing the cage enough that fruit flies/crickets/roaches cannot escape. I was able to make the gap between the door and frame (small to begin with) disappear entirely with a little foam weatherstripping. Additionally, I put locks on the front of both doors in case my geckos decide to be bold. I think that about covers it. I unfortunately did not take a ton of pics while building, but I can snap photos of anything you are curious about. Good luck with it!


----------



## gosaspursm (Mar 12, 2011)

Lights!! I forgot about that. 
I simply attached outdoor light fixtures in each cage. I then covered the light bulbs with some metal screening so that the geckos cannot come into direct contact with the hot bulb. It seems to work fine. The wires were then stapled to the top of the cage and ran out the back through a small hole I drilled. Also covered that hole with spanish moss, so it is unseen. 

Here are some photos of the cage a year in..... please forgive the lack of foliage. While I can maintain and breed any herp, I kill most plants on sight.


----------



## gosaspursm (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## gosaspursm (Mar 12, 2011)

The bottom portion


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

gosaspursm, its awesome! Is it a day gecko up there?


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

gosaspurm, it will be a crested cage, so NO BUGS NEEDED!~ 

I got the nod from the husband to go and check it out tomorrow. If it looks like its promising, I'll buy it. Its a crapload cheaper than a big exoterra and its cooler.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

WeeNe858 said:


> Coating the inside with marine epoxy will suffice as a water barrier. just remove the glass and paint it on all the inside surfaces.


can i get this at a boat shop? lots of those around!!

I like the idea of a tree. I can probably sculpt one with pvc and muslin and dryloc.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

BethInAK said:


> can i get this at a boat shop? lots of those around!!
> 
> I like the idea of a tree. I can probably sculpt one with pvc and muslin and dryloc.


I'm pretty sure you can since they use the epoxy in boat repairs.

A PVC frame the high of the enclosure with PVC branches and a nice wide base. i would recommend using epiweb for ease with plant mounting and I personally would randomly smear on some wood colored drylok to break up the texture. Then finish with a Foam rock structure wrapping the PVC base covered with colored drylok.


----------



## gosaspursm (Mar 12, 2011)

Beth, the top vivarium houses 1.2.0 of electric blue day geckos (l. williamsi). The bright blue one is the male (Peter). He lives with Wendy and Tink.  

The bottom viv holds 1.1.0 Namib web footed geckos (p. rangei). Ginger and Gilligan. 

That's great that you don't have to worry about bugs. Makes things much easier.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

gosaspursm said:


> Beth, the top vivarium houses 1.2.0 of electric blue day geckos (l. williamsi). The bright blue one is the male (Peter). He lives with Wendy and Tink.


this is a species I want someday!! they are beautiful!


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

i am now the proud owner of a gecko curio cabinet. Its a neat unit - narrower than I'd expect though and the back is MIRRORED, which I will replace with some sort of wood. the wood base and top are solid and heavy - and the side glass actually comes out, which I thought was handy if I wanted to replace with screen for ventilation. The bottom had a nice wooden lip, but I think I'll need to create some sort of plexi barrier just to make sure water stays in.

The woman was very excited when i told her what I wanted it for and says she wants pictures.


----------



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

Subscribed! Can’t wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## kwnbee (Feb 8, 2011)

I converted furniture and lined the inside with pond liner. I just used silicone to attach it making sure to silicone any seams well. It worked out really well for me. I did a GS background over it with no issues sticking. It was also nice because if you add tubes for misting etc you just cut the liner a little snug and slip it through creating a little extra help for seals. I think that would be absolutely awesome when complete.


----------



## MollyAttack (Sep 24, 2011)

Have you started yet Beth?


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

i had to finish geckonia first but I plan to start next weekend. I think waterproofing is first.

i keep seeing the most amazing display cases on craigslist - I'm want all of them.


----------



## MollyAttack (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, I am also looking around at curios on craigslist. The hardest time I'm having is finding one that doesn't have a damned mirrored back! I don't know how I'd get it out... I also don't know how I'd get the glass panes out of the curio cabinet if I had to, because I'd probably replace one with screen for ventilation...


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

go look at them - I think it will be easier than you expect. This particular one has little doohickeys that allow you to remove the glass on the sides. The mirrored back could be Great Stuffed - but I have plans to remove it to allow for ventilation holes to be added back there. It is held on with staples - my husband says it should be simple to remove and we will just add a sheet of MDF to replace it.

I saw this cabinet this week and was drooling but promised mike NO MORE GECKO CAGES until I finish building the ones I already have:


----------



## MollyAttack (Sep 24, 2011)

That looks like a nice big one.

I loathe mirrored backs, I'm trying to find one without one so I don't have to go through the hassle of figuring out how to remove it. I'm finding a ton of corner curios...sometimes I think they'd be cool but sometimes I'm not sure if I would like it. 

What is MDF? How are you going to do your lighting (if you're going to do any at all)?


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

MDF = Medium Density Fiberboard. Plywood would work too.

I think the lighting will be reasonably complicated ;-)
the existing top of the cabinet has a light bulb in it, with a hole for the cord. I'm going to replace the top with screen if I can cut through with a saws-all and attach one or two bulbs to the top - I'll use my favorite LYR LED bulbs for that - they won't add much heat and are quite bright. they should take care of the top three feet or so.

For the forest floor, its going to be more difficult to light - There is that wood rim a couple of feet off the bottom. My plan for that is to order some of Wonton Sally's (andy) do it yourself LED's from ebay with a controller and mount them to the underside of that wood frame. They are quite small and supposedly waterproof, athough I do not need to worry about water in quite the same volume as PDF people (thiis will be for crested geckos, i think). Andy assures me they are easy to wire and I will not electrocute myself. Since I am replacing the back with wood, it should be reasonably easy to create an exit hole for the LED lights so i can place the controller outside the viv. 

My biggest concern is actually dealing with waterproofing the interior!!!


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh and ventilation - I am hoping to include a couple of cpu fans in the back too, but I have no idea how to do that, and I am electrically challenged. Counting on my friends Andy and Zoomie to walk me through that part!!


----------



## kwnbee (Feb 8, 2011)

I have no clue about electrical stuff either, but managed my fan easily. It was surprisingly simple (good thing or I wouldn't have one).


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Waterproofing isn't as hard as it seems. Most retail water proofers will cure to a non toxic state and are fairly low fume/odor when uncured. Wiring a fan isn't that hard either. You really just need to find out the volts of the fan and wire it to a matching power inverter and you're all set. 

I wish I had the room and the money to set up furniture conversions!


----------

